# 208/230



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*yep*



hooch said:


> the machine calls for 208-230max? i have 240 wtf?they want the customer to by a $1000 transformer do i need one


Yep. Your screwed. Go to acme trans to find a nice point of transformer. $1000 sounds about right


----------



## sstlouis03 (Jun 23, 2011)

you need to install buck boost transformers. You will find this alot on CNC's and other high tech machinery.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Your customer should have checked that before they bought it.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*yep*

Yep. Sounds about right http://www.magnalight.com/pc-45239-...VAC-Single-Phase-to-208-VAC-Single-Phase.aspx


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Serious*

Ok. Seriously, code blue. 

Go to these guys and get a custom one http://www.temcotransformer.com/custom-transformers.html

They don't mess around. I'd step it down to like 215. That way your safe if it's off a bit ...I've bought many for CNC machines with same problem you have


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

if the machine is a motor, you might want to double check with the manufacturer, because nominal 230 might make 240 acceptable.


----------



## hooch (Sep 18, 2010)

wildleg said:


> if the machine is a motor, you might want to double check with the manufacturer, because nominal 230 might make 240 acceptable.


208/230 max and it is a motor


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

hooch said:


> 208/230 max and it is a motor


 
your punctuation is important and you've typed it two different ways in your post. 

There is a difference between 208/230

and

208-230


So which is it?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

hooch said:


> the machine calls for 208-230max? i have 240 wtf?they want the customer to by a $1000 transformer do i need one


 
How many amps a buck/boost properly installed will not be a $1,000.00, imnproperly installed and it will cost a lot more. When you release smoke from a CNC machine the dollars add up.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

It'll probably be fine on 240V.

230 +/_ 10%.

He said it's a motor, not a CNC machine....


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

There are two sets of voltage levels used in North America, "Distribution Voltage" and "Utilization Voltage" (a.k.a. "Equipment Votlage"). The Utilization voltage is always lower than the Distribution voltage in order to allow for normal voltage drop at the equipment terminals. This is all outlined in IEEE / ANSI standards.

Distribution voltages are:
120
208
240
480
600
2400
4160
etc.

Corresponding Utilization voltages are:
115
200
230
460
575
2300
4000
etc.

In addition, NEMA MG-1, the industry design standard for motors, says that a motor shall be capable of accepting +- 10% of nameplate voltage without loss of life expectancy or performance. 

So a motor that says 208-230V on the nameplate will work fine at 200 to 240V line voltages, no need to get gnat's ass perfect with buck-boost transformers in most cases. 

That last little CYA statement is because a lot of IEC motors and cheap Chinese junk motors sold on Fleabay are NOT designed to NEMA MG-1 standards and may not be able to handle the normal voltage variations. Use at your own risk.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

JRaef said:


> There are two sets of voltage levels used in North America, "Distribution Voltage" and "Utilization Voltage" (a.k.a. "Equipment Votlage"). The Utilization voltage is always lower than the Distribution voltage in order to allow for normal voltage drop at the equipment terminals. This is all outlined in IEEE / ANSI standards.
> 
> Distribution voltages are:
> 120
> ...


Good info!


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

I was just asking the boss why the nameplate on a bailer I just hooked up said 460 volts maximum, when there's no such thing.

Like lightbulbs that say 130v or 110v on em.

Also, this machine had a 5 kA rms symetrical short whatever you call it. 5 kA. Interesting. It even went on to tell me what size of wire I needed (though when I quoted it, it was in the packaging and I could only read FLA and volts).


----------

